# What's the difference - Matte/Matte2?



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

I did a search but couldn't find anything about it. 

Whats the difference between Matte eyeshadows and Matte2 eyeshadows?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## nunu (Sep 8, 2008)

matte2 texture is easier to work with than matte. It feels and goes on like butter with great colour pay off.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, I just wondered if it was shimmered or something


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 8, 2008)

No, both are very matte. Erine may be more informative than me, but I have a few notes.

Matte2 are jet milled more times than the regular Mattes which makes Matte2 eyeshadows much more vivid than Mattes. Mattes are much chalkier in comparison. When the feel of them is compared, Matte2 are much more smooth and soft, while Mattes are grittier. Matte2 are much more blendable and buildable as well. I wish Matte2 replaced Mattes, but oh well!

Several Matte2s are being discontinued soon.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_matte2 texture is easier to work with than matte. It feels and goes on like butter with great colour pay off._

 
ITA.
I love the Matte2, and I wish it hadn't taken me so long to try them!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 8, 2008)

Matte² was an own e/s collection last year. Take a look here:

Specktra.net


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i think i'm gonna get the ones being discontinued because they sound like my kind of formula. I always find out too late! lol!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_No, both are very matte. Erine may be more informative than me, but I have a few notes.

Matte2 are jet milled more times than the regular Mattes which makes Matte2 eyeshadows much more vivid than Mattes. Mattes are much chalkier in comparison. When the feel of them is compared, Matte2 are much more smooth and soft, while Mattes are grittier. Matte2 are much more blendable and buildable as well. I wish Matte2 replaced Mattes, but oh well!

Several Matte2s are being discontinued soon._


----------



## Meryl (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_No, both are very matte. Erine may be more informative than me, but I have a few notes.

Matte2 are jet milled more times than the regular Mattes which makes Matte2 eyeshadows much more vivid than Mattes. Mattes are much chalkier in comparison. When the feel of them is compared, Matte2 are much more smooth and soft, while Mattes are grittier. Matte2 are much more blendable and buildable as well. I wish Matte2 replaced Mattes, but oh well!

Several Matte2s are being discontinued soon._

 
I agree and I love Matte2!  I'm surprised they would discontinue some Matte2s... they should discontinue some regular Mattes instead!


----------



## aimee (Sep 10, 2008)

poison pen gets dced i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i really love the matte2 formula

i hope typographic and handwritten will stay around i have to buy those next


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 10, 2008)

I just ordered poison pen, poste haste and pen n pink from the pro number!

I'm sure i'm gonna love this forumla, so i'm sad these are being discontinued.


----------



## carrera (Mar 28, 2014)

emeraldjewels said:


> Thanks everyone, i think i'm gonna get the ones being discontinued because they sound like my kind of formula. I always find out too late! lol!


Thanks for posing the question (and those answering it), I often myself in the same seat as you in that regard, and this helped me now that I'm trying to find out the very same thing.


----------

